# 36 bowfront barb tank



## Deni (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi
Just looking for ideas for a barb tank
I was thinking all tiger barbs
Any ideas?


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

I have a small tiger barb tank. They're really fun and very active. Two of mine just spawned without my consent. I only found out when I saw a little swimming fry in the tank. Don't see any anymore, but overall IMO a great, hardy, attractive fish. They do look nice when they school.


----------



## Deni (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks, congrats on the spawning ! They must be happy. Did you mix greens or golds with the regular TB?


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Just regular tiger barbs. One thing to note is need at least six or they will be aggressive towards each other. You could have a lot in a 36 gallon though .


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

They make good species tank fish. They will pester and kill everything else. Best to keep them by themselves. Cool fish, just not very friendly.


----------



## Deni (Oct 26, 2013)

I was thinking 12 to 15. Mixing platinum, green and regular
I am using an aqua clear 70 and will use live plants.
Thanks for the input.
I have been researching...and it seems safest to keep as a species tank. I usually like to add cories, but probably not in this tank. :/


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

I have two ottos in the tank with mine. What I meant to say was that when the tiger barbs are in a group of six or more they tend to focus their aggression towards each other. In my tank they play with each other all day and leave the ottos alone. No clue about the mixing the different colored ones together but if it would work it would look really cool. Sounds like it will be a great tank. Post a pic when you get the stock in.


----------



## Deni (Oct 26, 2013)

Will post pic soon. It's cycled and ready for fish this weekend.


----------



## aireal (Feb 9, 2014)

Sounds like a fun tank. I look forward to seeing pictures.


----------



## Deni (Oct 26, 2013)

I added a short video of the new barb tank to my gallery. I couldn't get a good pic :/


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Great looking tank. So you like the tiger barbs? How do the different ones get along. Really nice tank man!


----------



## Deni (Oct 26, 2013)

This barb tank and my 55 mbuna cichlid are my favorites . They get along fine. I added 3 odessa barbs too. No issues so far. Great activity!


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Barbs in general need to be in groups of 6+ otherwise they can be dangerous to their tank mates. If they have a group however they will focus on each other. Super cool type of fish. They will establish a higherachy and will like stated above play! I do have a tank with mixed color tigers and they don't run with each other at all. Once and a while I'll see one of my albinos with the green tigers but that's it.


----------



## Deni (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks for the advise. Keeping my eye on them and will be adding more greens in about a week


----------

